# العرقسوس ..للمعدة و الجلد و امراض الصدر



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*العرقسوس ..للمعدة و الجلد و امراض الصدر *









*مشروب العرقسوس*
ولقد عرف القدماء المصريون والرومان والعرب هذا النبات وورد وصفه في كثير من المراجع القديمة، وأن منقوعه المخمر يفيد في حالات القيء والتهيج المعدي. وهذا النبات له قيمة علاجية عالية لدى المصريين منذ قديم الأزل، وكان يطلق عليه " شفا وخمير يا عرقسوس " لما له من تأثير شافي للعديد من أمراض الجهاز الهضمي، فهو فعالٌ جداً في علاج حالات قرحة المعدة، وقد أثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة أن العرقسوس يحتوي على مادة الجلسرين Glycerrhizin والمشتق منها مادة كاربن أوكسالون Carbenoxolene التي تساعد علي التئام قرحة المعدة والأمعاء . وعرفت جذور نبتة العرقسوس منذ أكثر من أربعة ألاف سنة عند البابليين كعنصر مقوي للجسم و مناعته, وقد عرفه المصريون القدماء وأعدوا العصير من جذوره, و قد وجدت جذور العرقسوس في قبر الملك توت عنخ أمون الذي تم أكتشافه في عام 1923. فقد كان الأطباء المصريون القدماء يخلطونه بالأدوية المرة لأخفاء طعم مرارتها وكانوا يعالجون به أمراض الكبد و الأمعاء .

 و كان الطبيب اليوناني ثيوكريتوس يعالج به السعال الجاف والربو والعطش الشديد.
وقد عرفه الأطباء العرب حيث كان يستخدم كطعام و دواء ويقول عنه ابن سينا في القانون " إن عصارته تنفع في الجروح وهو يلين قصبة الرئة وينقيها وينفع الرئة والحلق وينقي الصوت ويسكن العطش وينفع في التهاب المعدة والأمعاء وحرقة البول " وقال عنه ابن البيطار " 

أنفع ما في نبات العرقسوس عصارة أصله وطعم هذه العصارة حلو كحلاوة الأصل مع قبض فيها يسير ولذلك صارت تنفع الخشونة الحادثة في المريء والمثانة وهي تصلح لخشونة قصبة الرئة إذا وضعت تحت اللسان وامتص ماؤها وإذا شربت وافقت التهاب المعدة والأمعاء وأوجاع الصدر وما فيه والكبد والمثانة ووجع الكلى وإذا امتصت قطعت العطش وإذا مضغت وابتلع ماؤها تنفع المعدة والأمعاء كما ينفع كل أمراض الصدر والسعال ويطري ويخرج البلغم ويحل الربـو وأوجاع الكبد والطحال وحرقة البول ويدر الطمث ويعالج البواسير ويصلح الفضلات كلها " . 

*المادة الفعالة في السوس:
* هي الكلتيسريتسن، وثبت أن عرق السوس يحتوي على مواد سكرية وأملاح معدنية من أهمها البوتاسيوم، والكالسيوم، والماغنسيوم، والفوسفات، ومواد صابونية تسبب الرغوة عند صب عصيره، ويحتوي كذلك على زيت طيار.

* عقار الكاميتداس*
 وهو علاج قوي لقرحة المعدة مستخرج من نبات العرقسوس ، ووجد أن المادة الموجودة في العرقسوس { صابونين } هي التي تقوم بالأثر العلاجي وتدخل أيضا في الأدوية المعالجة لآلام والحنجرة والكحة وضعف التنفس كما أنها تصلح كمضاد للإمساك .
 ويحتوي جذور عرقسوس تسعة مركبات لها تأثير مقشع للبلغم بالإضافة إلى مركب عاشر له تأثير مضاد لسموم الجسم ويؤخذ من مسحوق عرقوس ملعقة صغيرة وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه وتترك لمدة خمس دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب وتكرر العملية ثلاث مرات في اليوم. مع ملاحظة أن الاستمرار في استعماله لمدة طويلة أو زيادة الجرعة له تأثيرات سلبية مثل الصداع، ارتفاع ضغط الدم واحتباس السوائل ونقص في البوستاسيوم.
ويستعمل الآن العرقسوس لتحضير مستحضرات صيدلية مختلفة تفيد في علاج قرحة المعدة، القيء الذي يصاحب الحمل، الحموضة المعدية، وقد أعطت هذه المستحضرات نتائج مشجعة جدا وتجرى الآن دراسات جدية لزراعة نبات العرقسوس وفصل حمض الجلسرهيزيك وتصنيعه دوائيا.
أما آخر الأبحاث عن قدرة الجلسرين ، وهو أحد مكونات خلاصة العرقسوس على شفاء مرضى الالتهاب الكبدي عامة وخاصة الالتهاب الكبدي الناتج من فيروس سي، وقاموا أيضاً بنشر أبحاث توضح فاعلية هذه المادة في وقف نمو السرطان الذي يصيب الكبد، ووصل اقتناع الهيئات الصحية باليابان بهذا الأمر إلى تسجيل مستحضر طبي تحت اسم " نيو مينو فاجن سي القوي " بوزارة الصحة اليابانية، والذي يستخدم بصفة رسمية في الآونة الأخيرة في علاج الالتهاب الكبدي سي، والله الموفق.

*أجمعت الدوائر العلمية العالمية. أن من أبرز فوائد العرقسوس :*

1- له أثر فعال في إزالة الشحطة و الحرقة عند حدوثها .

2- يدر البول.
3- يشفي السعال المزمن باستعماله كثيفا أو محلولاً بالماء الساخن، و لذا يفضل أستعاله ساخناً .
4- يجلب الشهية باستعماله أثناء الطعام .
5- يسهل الهضم باستعماله بعد الطعام .
6- أفضل شراب مرطب للمصابين بمرض السكر لخلوه تماماً من السكر العادي .
7-يحتوي على الكثير من أملاح البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم وهرمونات جنسية ومواد صابونية .


 ينصح بعدم الاكثار من شرب العرقسوس للمصابين بارتفاع الضغط .

موسوعة الاعشاب الطبية
تصنيفات: الطب البديل 

منقووول مع التعديل​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> معلومات مفيدة


ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه
الرب يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه
> الرب يباركك​


ميرسى أتستاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## fouad78 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

> وإذا ما تم خلط العرقسوس بالعسل فإنه يعد علاجًا لفيروس الهربس الذي يصيب الشفاه وسقف الحلق، كما أن به مواد لها تأثير فعال في قتل بعض أنواع الخلايا السرطانية بالإضافة إلى أنه مقوٍّ لجهاز المناعة للجسم، وذلك لقدرته على حفز الجسم على إفراز مادة لها تأثير قوي على وقاية خلايا الكبد من التليف والإصابة بفيروسات الكبد.


أنا راح أجربه مو بشان العلاج بس يبين طيب :t31:
شكرا للمعلومات الجميلة
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا راح أجربه مو بشان العلاج بس يبين طيب :t31:
> شكرا للمعلومات الجميلة
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


ميرسى أستاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## esambraveheart (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تم فصل مركب سيترويدي أطلق عليه اسم حمض الجلسرهيزيك glycerrhysic acid من جذور نبات العرقسوس وقد تبين أن هذا الحمض يشبه في بنيته الكيميائية مركب الكورتيزون المعروف إلا أنه يتميز عنه بخلوه تماما من الآثار الجانبية المعروفة عند التداوي بالكورتيزون خصوصا لمدة طويلة.*​


*خطاء علمي قاتل*​ 
*هذه المادة ثبت انها تتسبب في تجمع المياه تحت الجلد مكونة ما يعرف علميا باسم Oedema تماما كالكورتيزونات و هو ما يتسبب في ارتفاع مفاجئ في ضغط الدم..الي جانب انها قد تتسبب في اضطرابات شديده في مواعيد الحيض الشهرى عند الاناث نظرا لاحتوائها في تركيبها الكيميائي علي نفس النواة الكيميائيه التي تشترك فيها كل الهرمونات الانثوية و الذكريه علي حد سواء و الكورتيزونات *​ 
*



*
*الهرمون الانثوى المعروف باسم " الاستراديول "*​ 

*



*
*الهيدروكورتيزون المعروف مجازا باسم الكورتيزون*​ 
*



*
*الماده المستخلصه من العرقسوس المعروفه باسم Glycyrhizzic acid*​ 
*..و هذه النواة الكيميائيه المشتركه بين كل هذه المركبات اسمها العلمي هو:*
*Cyclopentano perhydro phenanthrene ring*
*



*​ 


*و جرب العرقسوس يوميا لمدة ثلاثة ايام متواليه و انت حاتشوف حايعمل ايه في رجليك ..خاصة في منطقة وجه القدم و الكاحل *​​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للرب على كل هذه الفوائد


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *خطاء علمي قاتل*​
> *هذه المادة ثبت انها تتسبب في تجمع المياه تحت الجلد مكونة ما يعرف علميا باسم Oedema تماما كالكورتيزونات و هو ما يتسبب في ارتفاع مفاجئ في ضغط الدم..الي جانب انها قد تتسبب في اضطرابات شديده في مواعيد الحيض الشهرى عند الاناث نظرا لاحتوائها في تركيبها الكيميائي علي نفس النواة الكيميائيه التي تشترك فيها كل الهرمونات الانثوية و الذكريه علي حد سواء و الكورتيزونات *​
> *
> 
> ...


يا ساتر يارب 
انا اخدت بالى انه ممنوع لمرضى الضغط العالى 

+ أكيد حضرتك دكتور 
طيب هل احذف الموضوع ولا احذف الجزء اللى فيه خطئ علمى 
ملحوظة( الموضوع منقووول )


----------



## MAJI (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الي اعرفو ان اساس مشروب الببسي هو عرق السوس
والله اعلم
شكرا لكل المعلومات 
الرب يحفظ الجميع


----------



## esambraveheart (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *+ أكيد حضرتك دكتور *​


*صيدلي*
*



			طيب هل احذف الموضوع ولا احذف الجزء اللى فيه خطئ علمى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو ممكن يبقي فقط الجزء اللي بيمدح في العرقسوس و كانه عقار من الجنه خالي من المخاطر و الاثار الجانبيه*
*



			ملحوظة( الموضوع منقووول )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**احترس عزيزى في المستقبل عند النقل و حتي عند استقاء المعلومه العلميه من ان تنقلها او تستقيها من مواقع الطب البديل و الطب النبوى الدجليه التي تروج لهذا الدجل و الجهل ..*
*للمعلومة العلميه - و بالاخص الدوائيه - مواقع متخصصه و معتمده و يمكنك استقاء المعلومه منها و لكن للاسف غالبا ما تكون باللغة الانجليزيه ..اما المواقع التي تنشر معلومات دوائيه باللغه العربيه فثق تماما انها مواقع دجليه تروج لهذا الدجل المعروف باسم الطب البديل الذي يحوى كثير من المغالطات و ينطوى علي قدر ليس بقليل من الجهل بالمعلومه العلميه الصحيحه .. و اغلبها مواقع اسلاميه تحارب الطب الدوائي و العلم الدوائي الحديث لانه من صنع الغرب المسيحي  و لكي تشجع الناس علي استبدالهما بهذا الدجل المعروف بالطب البديل و التداوى بالاعشاب و كلها امتداد لنبع الجهل و الدجل الرئيسي المعروف باسم "الطب النبوى"*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> > *صيدلي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حاضر يا أستاذنا هعدل الموضوع بس من فضل حضرتك راجعه بعد التعديل اوكى
وميرسى خالص لتعبكم ومراجعتكم وتنبيهكم 

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آمين


----------



## esambraveheart (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أجمعت الدوائر العلمية العالمية. أن من أبرز فوائد العرقسوس :*​





ABOTARBO قال:


> *1- يساعد على شفاء قرحة المعدة خلال عدة أشهر.*
> *2- له أثر فعال في إزالة الشحطة و الحرقة عند حدوثها .*
> *3- يساعد على ترميم الكبد لإحتوائه على معادن مختلفة.*
> *4- يدر البول.*
> ...


*بداية التنقيح للمعلومات الوارده في الموضوع :*
*كل ما هو ملون بالاحمر هو " خطاء علمي جسيم" او ترويج جهلي لفوائد و مفاعيل لا توجد حقيقة في العرقسوس.*
*الفائدة العلاجيه الوحيدة التي ترجي حقا من العرقسوس هو انه " طارد للبلغم " و ليس اكثر من ذلك ..لكنه لا يوقف السعال نفسه و لا يقي منه او من الرشح..و لا تاثير له من اي نوع علي قرحة المعدة و لا علي الروماتيزم و لا علي امراض الكبد و لا علي تقوية المناعه .*
*ملحوظه :*
*الاستيرويدات تستخدم لتهبيط و اخماد جهاز المناعه و ليس تنشيطه او تقويته كما يشير هذا المقال الدجلي المضحك.*
*لا و صاحب المقال الضحك ده يقولك بكل بجاحه:*
*" اجمعت الدوائر العلميه "*
*..و الظاهر انه يقصد  " حلقات الذكر" مش الدوائر العلميه*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بداية التنقيح للمعلومات الوارده في الموضوع :*
> *كل ما هو ملون بالاحمر هو " خطاء علمي جسيم" او ترويج جهلي لفوائد و مفاعيل لا توجد حقيقة في العرقسوس.*
> *الفائدة العلاجيه الوحيدة التي ترجي حقا من العرقسوس هو انه " طارد للبلغم " لكنه لا يوقف السعال نفسه و لا يقي منه او من الرشح..و ليس اكثر من ذلك*​


ههههههه كل دة 
خلاص عمرى ما هنقل موضوعات عن الطب البديل تانى
جارى التعديل يا دكتور


----------



## esambraveheart (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههه كل دة
> خلاص عمرى ما هنقل موضوعات عن الطب البديل تانى
> جارى التعديل يا دكتور


* ههههههه*
:fun_lol:
*عشان تحرم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> * ههههههه*
> :fun_lol:
> *عشان تحرم*​


هههههههه خلاص وشكرا لمعلوماتكم الحلوة دى
طيب ما تبقى حضرتك تفيدنا بالمعلومات الحلوة الطبية فى قسم الثقافى والعلم 
علشان نستفاد بقى 
علشان انا بحب المعلومات الطبية


----------



## esambraveheart (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههه خلاص وشكرا لمعلوماتكم الحلوة دى
> طيب ما تبقى حضرتك تفيدنا بالمعلومات الحلوة الطبية فى قسم الثقافى والعلم
> علشان نستفاد بقى
> علشان انا بحب المعلومات الطبية



*تحت الامر عزيزى*
*فقط اطرح موضوعاتك في صورة استفسار و ساقوم انا بوضع الرد المحتوى علي المعلومه العلميه ..*
*و اسف لافساد موضوعك عن العرقسوس لكن كان لازم ارد*​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *تحت الامر عزيزى*
> *فقط اطرح موضوعاتك في صورة استفسار و ساقوم انا بوضع الرد المحتوى علي المعلومه العلميه ..*
> *و اسف لافساد موضوعك عن العرقسوس لكن كان لازم ارد*​


+ مافى اسف يا استاذنا 
دة انا استفدت واتعلمت من حضرتك

+ انا بحب كل موضوعات العلمية عن مرضى السكر 
علشان والدى 
ياريت حضرتك تفيدنا بموضوعات زى دى


----------



## esambraveheart (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*و عندي فكره لك كمان*
*انت ممكن تنقل الموضوعات من مواقع الطب الدجلي البديل عشان نفندها و نظهر جهل و دجلية المروجين لهذه المعلومات الدجلية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و عندي فكره لك كمان*
> *انت ممكن تنقل الموضوعات من مواقع الطب الدجلي البديل عشان نفندها و نظهر جهل و دجلية المروجين لهذه المعلومات الدجلية*​


ههههههههه تانى 
خلاص لو لقيت موضوع  عايز استفسر عنه هضيفه 
وحضرتك تبقى تراجعه.
+ كتر خيرك يا دكتور
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------

